# Jaegervatnet am Ullsfjord



## scandifan (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen ,

nächstes Jahr will ich mir nun einen langersehnten Wunsch erfüllen und nach Nordnorge reisen.
Es geht mit Freunden per Flugzeug nach Tromsö und dann weiter an den Ullsfjord. (über din-tur gebucht)
Wir haben die erste Woche im Juli gewählt und mich würde mal interessieren
ob jemand schonmal im Jaegervatnet, der in der Nähe der Ferienhäuser in den Ullsfjord mündet, gefischt hat ?
Es gibt laut Beschreibung ein gutes Vorkommen an arktischem Saibling sowie im Spätsommer auch Lachs.
Kann man in etwa den Beginn des Lachsaufstieges in dieser Region angeben?
Der Vermieter ist zwar selbst Angler und kennt sich mit Sicherheit bestens aus, aber ich wollte gern im Vorfeld ein paar Infos sammeln !
Wäre echt suuuuuuuuuuuper was von Euch zu hören !!!!!!!
Über den Fischreichtum in der Fjordregion der Lyngsalpen habe ich schon einiges gelesen.... |uhoh: ..... dabei kann man ja ... :q ........ins schwärmen kommen.

und langsam fange ich an die Tage zu zählen !   |uhoh: 

Gruß an alle Norgefans sagt scandifan   |wavey:


----------



## nordman (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Jaegervatnet am Ullsfjord*

hallo scandifan!

da sich ja niemand hier erbarmt oder ueberhaupt etwas zu dem thema weiss, schreibe ich mal ein paar zeilen:

ich war schon mal am jægervatnet, habe dort aber nicht gefischt. ist sehr schoen gelegen, der fluss, an dem dort auf lachse und saiblinge gefischt wird, ist nur ein paar hundert meter lang. wann es dort losgeht, weiss ich nicht.

ein bekannter von mir hat dort im fruehjahr eisangeln auf forellen betrieben - mit erfolg. das ist leider alles, was ich ueber das gewaesser weiss.

gruss, nordman


----------



## scandifan (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Jaegervatnet am Ullsfjord*

hallo nordman,

vielen dank für deine antwort !!!!!

hab schon mal gestöbert  #6   ist echt interessant !

gruß scandifan


----------

